# Suggestions for a 2003 Chevrolet s10



## 2003s10 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello all. I'm new to the group and have had my truck for a few years now and I want to use it to plow a few small residential driveways here in Boston. My truck has been really useful for my needs of light hauling so far, and it's been very reliable with about 50,000 miles on it.

The truck is a 2003 s10 extended cab 4X4 with a 5 speed transmission and a 4.3 liter engine. It has a GVWR of 5150 and a GAWRFRT of 2800 and a 3.42 gear ratio.

I've been reading this group on suggestions for plows for my truck and I see a lot of suggestions for snow-way 22's, blizzards, curtis and fishers for a compact truck like mine. I've visited the different plow sites, and I have to say I'm a bit confused about all of the potential choices that are out there.

Is anyone plowing with a 2003 s10? Can I get some suggestions for plows? Also, if you did install a plow, did you have to modify the front fascia? I see that some of the instructions for the mounts note that the front may have to be modified to accommodate the plow mount.

Thank you in advance. This is a great resource.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

While I can't speak about modifications to the front trim, I do know that Fisher puts out a phenominal product across the board. Many have been extremely pleased with the Homesteader on small trucks, and I am thinking that the LD is an option for your truck. Others will definitely have more input, but I think you'll do well with Fisher. Good luck!


~Kevin


----------



## 2003s10 (Feb 28, 2007)

YardMedic;378958 said:


> While I can't speak about modifications to the front trim, I do know that Fisher puts out a phenominal product across the board. Many have been extremely pleased with the Homesteader on small trucks, and I am thinking that the LD is an option for your truck. Others will definitely have more input, but I think you'll do well with Fisher. Good luck!
> 
> ~Kevin


Kevin, thank you for your advice.


----------



## corey1977 (Sep 16, 2006)

*suggestions for a 2003 chevrolets10*

hi yard medic the only small truck you put the LD series plow I can see you check on fisher website is the dakota unless you can put on a small truck and fisher does not warranty it I have see the ld on joop wrangles befor


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

curtis makes a nice blade


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

If I were you i'd go with a snowbear if its only a few small driveways. It wound pay for itself pretty quick! Save yourself $2-3000 and try that first. It won't be hard to sell if your not happy with it. But if I were a bettin man I'd say you will keep your Snowbear!! It will surprise you!!


----------

